# just picked up a cannondale roadbike



## Junker (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello, I am new to roadbikes and this forum.
Dont have a picture yet, wrote down some numbers to see if by numbers anyone can help with a year.  

Aluminum Cannondale Centrium Series with shimano 600 shifters on the downtube and shimano 600 brake levers and calipers.  

On the Tire
700x250?
125x6221?
28x15/18x1  makes most sense to me
v-32-01?

on the rear tire mount
54010588098

Probably gonna use it for a daily rider, it looks newish like late 80s mid 90s.  Very clean as way of grimey grease, no rust or corrosion.  Needs some TLC.  Paint, tuneup, cables, chain, bar wrap, etc....


thanks,
mike


----------



## IJamEcono (Apr 30, 2010)

Looking at serial number...
found some info on the web. 

54010588098

54 is the size

Bike is dated 01/05/88

And check out this forum too..there is a specific road bike area. Have a good day

http://www.bikeforums.net/


----------



## Junker (Apr 30, 2010)

mcalhoun said:


> Looking at serial number...
> found some info on the web.
> 
> 54010588098
> ...




Good deal. Now I have some type or starting point or idea of it.  Thank you!


----------



## gold street customs (Apr 30, 2010)

Also check the vintagecannondale site....good info


----------

